# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Mr Nice

## Ritxi

Iñaki que se me había pasado!!!



*Ya tienes veinti-todos!*

Muchas Felicidades

 aunque sean con retraso!!

----------


## t.barrie

> Iñaki que se me había pasado!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Ya tienes veinti-todos!*
> 
> Muchas Felicidades
> 
> aunque sean con retraso!!


 
Me uno a las felicitaciones atrasadas!!!

Me ha gustado eso de veini-todos :001 302: 

Felicidads Iñaki

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades!!!

----------


## Magnano

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños colega!!

----------


## Ritxi

> Me ha gustado eso de veinti-todos


Me lo guardo para el año que viene  :Wink1:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Feliz cumpleaños!  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## luis_bcn

feliz cumpleaños!!!!!!algun miercoles ya te invitaras a algo,jejejjej, ahora que me acuerdo yo no lleve nada para invitaros

----------


## Pulgas

*Más atrasadas todavía, pero es que con esto de las vacaciones...*
*¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!*

----------


## Mr NIce

Muchas gracias a todos!

(y todavía con mas retraso, no había visto el hilo)

y a los que me felicitasteis el día 31 se podrían dar como válidas, ya que es el día de mi santo

nos vemos!

----------


## Ming

Felicidadeeeeeeeeeeeeeees ^^

(tarde, lo sé...)

----------


## La magia de Alan

Felicidades!!!!
Y por cierto, seguimos esperando tu torta....

Más vale tarde que nunca...

----------


## Ritxi

> Felicidadeeeeeeeeeeeeeees ^^
> 
> (tarde, lo sé...)


 
Muy tarde  :001 005:

----------

